# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Isparta gülünden insanın gül gibi kokmasını sağlayacak tablet

## bozok

*Ter kokusuna kesin çözüm* 



*Bilim adamları Isparta gülünden her insanın gül gibi kokmasını sağlayacak tablet üretti*

Türkiye'nin gül bahçesi Isparta'da üretilen gül yağı, Japon bilim adamları tarafından tablet haline dönüştürüldü. Gülü tablet olarak piyasaya süren Japonlar, tableti yutan her insanın, içerisindeki gül yağı ham maddesi nedeniyle gül gibi kokmasını hedefliyor.

Gülbirlik Genel Müdürü Bolat Tamer, Japonlar'ın piyasaya sürdüğü gül tabletinde Isparta'nın gülünden çıkan yağın ham madde olarak kullanıldığını söyledi. Japonya'dan kendilerine üretilen tabletle ilgili bir numune gönderildiğini de belirten Tamer, “Zannediyorum bu yıl bizden gül yağı talepleri olacak. Bize verilen bilgiye göre tablet içerisine gül yağı konularak, insanların gül yağını yutması amaçlanıyor. Böylece mideden vücuda ve kana karışarak insanların gül gibi kokması hedefleniyor. Yani insanlar terlediğinde dahi teri gül gibi kokuyor” dedi.

*10 üNLü MARKANIN 6'SI ISPARTA DİYOR*

Bolat Tamer, 2010 yılı gül sezonu için beklenen hedef rekoltenin ise 6 bin ton olduğunu söyledi. Dünyanın 10 ünlü kokusunun 6'sının ham maddesini Isparta'nın karşıladığını da hatırlatan Genel Müdür Tamer, yurt dışı bayileri aracılığıyla kozmetik ürünlerinin Fransa, Almanya, İsviçre'nin de aralarında bulunduğu 11 ülkeye ihraç edildiğini söyledi. Tamer, “Hedefimiz Ortadoğu ve Avrasya'ya hitap etmek” diye konuştu. 


27.05.2010 Perşembe *10:28 / VATAN*

----------

